# Want to be a member, my name is Amos from Ghana Accra, 27years



## Amos Ayensu (Jun 14, 2017)

I am new from Ghana want to be a member in Accra but don't know anyone to lead me to so please I need help. I am 27 years of age


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 14, 2017)

Go to South Africa

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Amos Ayensu (Jun 14, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Go to South Africa
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


How can fly to South Africa?


----------



## LK600 (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 14, 2017)

I suggest that you start here:
http://www.masonicinfo.com/grandlodges.htm
Look under the country link for Africa, and then read the comments under Ghana. From there go to their Grand Lodge website and search for a lodge close to you, or contact the GL secretary. That is all I can do for you. You will have to pound the pavement or so to speak, get on the phone, e-mail, or street and off the internet. Good luck to you.


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Amos Ayensu (Jun 15, 2017)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> I suggest that you start here:
> http://www.masonicinfo.com/grandlodges.htm
> Look under the country link for Africa, and then read the comments under Ghana. From there go to their Grand Lodge website and search for a lodge close to you, or contact the GL secretary. That is all I can do for you. You will have to pound the pavement or so to speak, get on the phone, e-mail, or street and off the internet. Good luck to you.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## coachn (Jun 15, 2017)

Amos Ayensu said:


> I am new from Ghana want to be a member in Accra but don't know anyone to lead me to so please I need help. I am 27 years of age


http://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/06/help-aid-assist-distant-membership.html


----------



## Charles Thomas (Aug 6, 2017)

Amos Ayensu said:


> I am new from Ghana want to be a member in Accra but don't know anyone to lead me to so please I need help. I am 27 years of age




Visit http://grandlodgeofghana.org/
Or whatsapp me on +1 876-510-9089 for more info


----------

